# How much is my Merlin worth?



## justin_hop (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a 2002 Merlin Agilis which has about 600 miles on it. It was sold as new old less than 6 months ago, but I haven't had much time to ride it. It is in great consition, has an ultegra 9 speed group, 2005 Ksyrium SL wheelset. Any ideas as to how much I should expect to get from sale of it?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

justin_hop said:


> I have a 2002 Merlin Agilis which has about 600 miles on it. It was sold as new old less than 6 months ago, but I haven't had much time to ride it. It is in great consition, has an ultegra 9 speed group, 2005 Ksyrium SL wheelset. Any ideas as to how much I should expect to get from sale of it?


Check eBay using the "Completed Items" flag and see what comparable models are going for, or check www.preownedbikes.com and see what they'll give you for it.


----------



## justin_hop (Jun 3, 2005)

I checked the preowned bike site and they told me my bike was worth $1300. I have to think it is worth much more than that. I guess its worth whatever I can get someone to pay for it!


----------

